# Overgrow FAQ 2



## Mutt (Feb 14, 2006)

The Overgrow FAQ 2 is being built. The original text is up, but they working on replacing the pictures. This is being hosted by Hempcultivation.com. I am not a member though(heavily modded). It does sound like a project for them. They deserve tons of thanks for the work they have done so far.

Here is the link:
http://www.hempcultivation.com/GrowFAQ/index.php?

The only concern I have is they are mentioning membership fees at the bottom to gain certain access to site specific areas. I don't know if this will turn into exploitation of the FAQ. They seem to have good intentions, but.... They are manipulating content and adding there own new entries. It may be a benefit, but time will tell. It is still available for public search though. I would get over there and get the info you want to save as a record. 

Myself I have been working for the past week and half on the XML document to make an entire original uneditted OG grow bible for my records. I like original information to be unedditted by 3rd parties. I may do it with there revised one, just incase that site gets shut down.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 14, 2006)

Luckily, most if not all of og's FAQS were saved and are now popping up on other cultivation websites.  I believe there's a bunch over at Gypsy's site: 
http://www.icmag.com/ic/index.php?&
(I authored several, under a different handle).
What I miss most about og (although I haven't visited it for several years) was the how-to threads; different technique's, illustrated.
Every way of growing pot: aero, NFT, DWC etc. with pics & drawings and **** even often a parts list.
I've heard mention that there would have had to be a "mirror" (whatever that means), inotherwords everything that was on og just before it crashed saved.
What a wealth of info. Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 14, 2006)

I hope to heck there will be. A lot of people  put a lot of work into that site-- it was my life! Thanks for all you're doing Mutt. Wish I'd have had the foresight, or a little computer knowledge


----------



## Mutt (Feb 14, 2006)

The XML document is all over the place for download. Just wish those pics got retreived. That made the how-to guides. I never registered with them, but I had about 50 marked favorites on that site.


----------

